# Gotrek and Felix Short Story Collection Information



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

http://www.blacklibrary.com/Blog/A-promise-fulfilled.html

After browsing through this blog post by BL, which is in fact an interview with Andy Smillie, I couldn't help but notice a few things about what he was working on next, for example. In particular, _Gotrek and Felix: The Anthology_, which is edited by Christian Dunn and will be released in April 2012.

Also, there's an interesting stuff about DE and DA in the interview as well.




> Originally Posted by *Black Library*:
> 
> A few months back we promised you an extended extract from Aaron Dembski-Bowden’s upcoming Horus Heresy novella, Aurelian. Well, true to our word, you’ll find the first three chapters from it inside this month’s issue of Hammer and Bolter.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Dec 10, 2011)

I am actually looking forward to the Anthology, but I wished the BL could publish the new Gotrek and Felix Omnibus quicker. I have the first three, but I have no idea which book comes next after Manslayer.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

The Lone Wolf said:


> I am actually looking forward to the Anthology, but I wished the BL could publish the new Gotrek and Felix Omnibus quicker. I have the first three, but I have no idea which book comes next after Manslayer.


_Elfslayer_, _Shamanslayer_, _Zombieslayer_.


LotN


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Dec 10, 2011)

Are those in order?


----------



## AK74Bob (Oct 2, 2010)

The Lone Wolf said:


> Are those in order?


Yes


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Dec 10, 2011)

But you know that like between the books in the omnibuses there's an intro like this: We went from blank to blank. We didn't know how horrible it would be. Do the books have that intro?


----------



## AK74Bob (Oct 2, 2010)

All the G&F novels have a different "intro paragraph" similar to the Gaunt's Ghosts novels.


----------

